# Geek Squad or Thief Squad



## AnotherCoder (Aug 15, 2007)

I can't understand how these guys manage to rip people off left and right. People still come back to them as well. Check this video out exposing the Thief Squad.... I mean Geek Squad 

http://aspdotnetfreelancer.blogspot.com/2007/08/geek-squad-or-thieves-squad.html


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

You might like to take a peek at this thread .... many many complaints, and even a few "justifications"

Geek Squad--Incompetent?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What's the alternative? Where should people take their computers for repairs or upgrades? Not everyone can or is comfortable with doing everything computer-related themselves. And not everyone has a family member or friend willing to do it for free for them. I've seen plenty of threads here where people say someone gave them their computer to fix it, and then that person comes here to have posters help them.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

One alternative is a local computer store. The thing is to talk to people to determine which is good and also reasonable. Word of mouth can make or break them so they may work a lot harder to do the job right and reasonable.


----------



## AnotherCoder (Aug 15, 2007)

Another Alternative is to consult with members of this forum. I think some of the experts here can guide you through some gray areas when shopping around for parts or service.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

That works sometimes if people know this place exists and can access it. If a family's only computer stopped working, it's a little difficult to get help on a forum. This place is staffed by volunteers. A person may get an immediate solution, or it may take more than a week of troubleshooting.

AnotherCode, what's your personal experience with Geek Squad?


----------



## AnotherCoder (Aug 15, 2007)

I run a small mobile support company and more half if not all of my customers have has some type of experience with Geeksqaud. They have charged them astronomical prices with unresolved issues!(We clean up behind them and other like companies) There biggest thing is marketing and branding.


----------

